

Show HN: Simple, functionably customizable poll creator - foxpc
http://ampoll.com/

======
virens
This is nice, especially the admin panel to control configs.

Have came across this tool - [http://tally.tl/](http://tally.tl/)

~~~
foxpc
tally.tl looks very sleek!

But I'd say, that while the purpose is very similar - quick poll creation, our
take on it is a bit different. tally creates a, possibly, fastest possible
poll creation method. Ours includes some customisation (not in a design
perspective, except for the poll design style); real-time results viewing
(both admin and user end); image creation for embeding to sites, forums (that
update automatically).

~~~
virens
Yes, completely agree.

tally's motto is to create poll quickly (may be in 20 seconds). I think their
end users are individuals.

Your config panel is your USP hence end users will be not only individuals but
also organisations.

I think you must have thought about this feature (or may be in pipeline):
embed link like youtube with your branding in footer (slideshare)

~~~
foxpc
Regarding the "branding" \- we've added the logo and a little text "built on
ampoll.com" for our poll images so users know where the poll results are
coming from. Other than that, we're trying to keep it minimal and not include
too many intrusive branding to the pages.

